# This may be TMI



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

Falcon uses pee pads which I'm QUITE happy with after never having a dog who used them. He poos once at night right before we wake up usually and pees through out the day.

Every EVERY EVERYYYY morning... I wake up and change his pads and then I have to check under his tail for poop. It is almost always caught up in his TAIL! 

Before his short cut I thought it was just all that hair around his rear, on his legs, and his tail put together. 

I have to pull it OUT of his hair and wash him up almost every day. I'd say it is every other day I do this.

They aren't hard or runny....should I have his tail hair chopped off too??? How does everyone deal? Does he poop WRONG?? lol I've seen him do it..its just a little squat. I'm not sure what I should do because I'm probably drying out his poor little rear terribly with all this cleaning. 

I tried looking up different maltese tail options but I didn't find anything. Does it look weird short? Any advise!!!!!!?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Does he hold up his tail when he poops? Opey does a little squat (outside though) and he rarely has any poop on him. Every once and a while he will get poop on his bum area and I will have put him in the bath but never in his tail. Is Falcon's tail longer than Opey's?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sometimes when dogs are a little bit constipated and the poop is hard it doesn't come out and gets stuck. I have had this problem with Zoe on a few occasions but most times its ok. It really should not get stuck that way. Does he poop more than once a day?? Sorry for the questions, just trying to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Trimming the hair around the edge of his anus will keep the poop from sticking.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do trim the hair around the rear end, and it's probably time to do it again but Rocky has had enough torture for one day. If I don't keep it nice and tidy they do get poop stuck in the hair, even if it's nice firm poops.


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Does he hold up his tail when he poops? Opey does a little squat (outside though) and he rarely has any poop on him. Every once and a while he will get poop on his bum area and I will have put him in the bath but never in his tail. Is Falcon's tail longer than Opey's?


He tries to hold it up but his tail is really long. There is only about an inch between his tail and the ground. He does a little lift but it isn't much at all!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sometimes when dogs are a little bit constipated and the poop is hard it doesn't come out and gets stuck. I have had this problem with Zoe on a few occasions but most times its ok. It really should not get stuck that way. Does he poop more than once a day?? Sorry for the questions, just trying to help. :thumbsup:


Its not hard at all. I always flush the poops in the morning because I don't want them sitting in the trash until garbage day. They are never hard at ALL but just hard enough for me to be able to pick them up with toilet paper. He doesn't seem to have a hard time either... just sniffs around for a spot then squats. I'm usually not awake during this time though. He hardly EVER poops during the day. Its always at night and usually right before we wake up because if I get up early that is when I will catch him in the act or he does his business at sometime around that time.

Its always stuck in the very bottom of his tail. Like he sits in it..or something. Its usually all wrapped up in the bottom of his tail like a little roll. LOL jeez... I never have to reach up by his butt or anything I just sit him next to the sink and wash it out usually then CONDITION!! the hair because I wash it so much!



Ladysmom said:


> Trimming the hair around the edge of his anus will keep the poop from sticking.


That was what I thought was keeping it from falling out...before his cut but she did a PRETTY short sanitary cut around that area... the back of his back legs are short now and that area is completely clear.... but its still sticking in the bottom of his tail. :/

Oh...it never gets stuck if I'm awake. I've never witnessed him getting it stuck in his tail. When I'm awake and he poos... it always just drops right now onto the pad. I wonder what the difference is.



shellbeme said:


> I do trim the hair around the rear end, and it's probably time to do it again but Rocky has had enough torture for one day. If I don't keep it nice and tidy they do get poop stuck in the hair, even if it's nice firm poops.


It was like that a little before he had his hair cut. Little streaks that I would wash out which hasn't been a problem at all now.. no more streaks but... this is like hanging in the bottom of his tail! Like a little eggroll or something lol :HistericalSmiley:What a conversation to have after dinner.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL- Eggroll? How about Tootsie roll? What do you mean by "bottom" of the tail? like near the anus or at the ends of the hair shaft? I would do a sanitary trim, trim the tail hair length (try looking at pics of show dogs to see the ideal length?), and you can swipe some Cowboy Magic or other slippery detangler to prevent the poo from sticking. Can you post a pic of his tail area?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You might take a picture so we can see and help you better or get up early and spy on the little guy to see what he is doing  He might be sitting in it.....


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> LOL- Eggroll? How about Tootsie roll? What do you mean by "bottom" of the tail? like near the anus or at the ends of the hair shaft? I would do a sanitary trim, trim the tail hair length (try looking at pics of show dogs to see the ideal length?), and you can swipe some Cowboy Magic or other slippery detangler to prevent the poo from sticking. Can you post a pic of his tail area?


YES! A tootsie ROLL! Exactly. I assumed if he was sitting on it..it would be stuck in the top of the tail by the anus but it isn't....its always at the very end of the hair by the bottom of his feet. Before the cut he'd get little streaks up by his butt but now that its cut he doesn't. Its still getting all rolled up in the ends of his tail...like his tail decided it didn't want to let the poop go and just grabbed a hold. :HistericalSmiley:



Hunter's Mom said:


> You might take a picture so we can see and help you better or get up early and spy on the little guy to see what he is doing  He might be sitting in it.....


Here are the pictures..they would have been better but I tried taking the pictures all by myself at first in the bathroom mirror. It didn't occur to me that he hadn't seen HIMSELF in a mirror before. HE had a little doggie heart attack when he saw his mom holding that other maltese that was JUST as good looking as he was! So I took him into the kitchen and sat him on the counter where I usually brush things and he tried to sit down every 2 seconds....so I needed help.

I measured his tail laying down....its 6 1/2 inches long










This is his tail when its down...he was frightened and looking toward the bathroom door...so it was down at this time. While lifted onto his back like he does it isn't much higher though...only something like an inch










Here is his little pooper area...all of this hair used to fall down to where his TAIL did. I have no idea how the groomer kept all that clean! Now he doesn't get any streaks anymore or anything but for his next cut I think I'll get it cut down all the way...and his ears and his TAIL. 










So... do any of you have pictures of SUPER short tails on Maltese? I'm guessing I just need to have them take 4 inches off the bottom hopefully. Does anyone have a Malt with a SUPER SHORT tail....like a little bunny puff on top? I wonder how cute that would be!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I trim the hair around the anus and a little under the tail so the hair won't be falling near the anus while they poo. It helps. If the hair is cottony it can stick a bit so I use a little Cowboy Magic grooming spray spritzed on the backside and on the back of the tail and leg hair to help those "hitch hikers" slide right off!


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I trim the hair around the anus and a little under the tail so the hair won't be falling near the anus while they poo. It helps. If the hair is cottony it can stick a bit so I use a little Cowboy Magic grooming spray spritzed on the backside and on the back of the tail and leg hair to help those "hitch hikers" slide right off!


Cowboy Magic! Thank you. I have some Silk Spirits liquid silk protein. I'll try that first and see how it works.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a few pics of obi's junk in the trunk after I cut his hair yesterday . I usually keep the tail this length or a little shorter.




























Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Here's a few pics of obi's junk in the trunk after I cut his hair yesterday . I usually keep the tail this length or a little shorter.



Oh that is SHORT! I love it.... Still cute. How did you go about cutting it that way? I'm terrible with this kind of stuff. :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee goes outside and she shakes it off her body.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You might try adding a bit of pumpkin (canned but not pie mix--straight veggie pumpkin) to his food, start w/a tsp. It could firm things up enough to help w/elimination. The other ideas are also good. I would also try taping the tail before cutting w/tape that sticks to itself---this may help to identify the problem.


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

Deborah said:


> Rylee goes outside and she shakes it off her body.


How cute! lol He isn't allowed outside until we get up but being a boy I'm sure he would just roll around in it some more. LOL



edelweiss said:


> You might try adding a bit of pumpkin (canned but not pie mix--straight veggie pumpkin) to his food, start w/a tsp. It could firm things up enough to help w/elimination. The other ideas are also good. I would also try taping the tail before cutting w/tape that sticks to itself---this may help to identify the problem.


October is coming up! I hope he likes pumpkin because I plan on buying some and cutting it up for him. I heard it freezes real well after cutting so it will always be available for constipation issues. FIRM things up!! That is a good idea.. I've never seen straight veggie pumpkin. I looked up a whole bunch of recipes for dog treats and them up but...they all call for ''canned pumpkin'' I was SURE they didn't mean the PIE mix! :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, you can use any canned pumpkin from the groc. store---just not the one w/the spices. I don't remember what it is called maybe "pie mix?" It comes w/the spices & without. Pumpkin regulates the stool---so if it is too soft or too hard it helps.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just researched & the pumpkin in a can that you can use should be labeled: canned solid-pack pumpkin


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Michelle, you can use any canned pumpkin from the groc. store---just not the one w/the spices. I don't remember what it is called maybe "pie mix?" It comes w/the spices & without. Pumpkin regulates the stool---so if it is too soft or too hard it helps.





edelweiss said:


> I just researched & the pumpkin in a can that you can use should be labeled: canned solid-pack pumpkin


Canned solid-pack pumpkin! Thanks so much I'll look for it.


----------

